# Who's your favorite porn star?



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Krystal Steal. I'll use this thread as an index for


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

FallenAngel0210 :laugh:


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

brianna banks or kobe tai









oh and.....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

all them chicks are my fav it doesnt really matter 
who actually learns there names any way :laugh:


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Jenna Jamison


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

TILA NUYGEN...enuff said


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Lexi Lin


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Innes said:


> Lexi Lin


 yes i have to agree i just discovered the pics


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sylvia saint


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Tera Patrick, Nikki Tyler, Chasey Lane, Jill kelley.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

tera patrick. kobe tai. kira kener.. list goes on forever. basically anyone that i can







to. :bleh:


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

chloe
star of the underground movie "the fist"









damn, Im going to have to watch that again


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

its not fair posting a pic and movie title without sharing it!!!!!!!!!!! :bleh:


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I don't know if she counts or not (she's never had sex on camera, but does pose nude), but I'd have to go with Yulia Nova. I used to work with a girl that looked almost exactly like her (nose and chin were different though).

-PK
-No, I never hit it.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i don't have a favorite don't really know their names :laugh:


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Kory Posted on Feb 27 2004, 08:11 PM
> sylvia saint


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

too many to name but a friend of mine got his picture taken with brianna banks and hes holding her boobs and shes sitting on his lap, lucky bastard


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Pictures are what I consider clean*. First is in a Teddy, nothing showing... Second is a tastefull Bikini. If you want to look at them with less on, you can find it yourself. LOL... Hell it was hard to find PG-13 pic's than to find the XXX ones.

*Chrissy Moran*
http://www.centerfoldgalleries.com/tour/pr...pinkblue001.jpg

*Devon* from Vivid Films. 
http://images.allposters.com/images/151/654.jpg


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

I like tracy Lords. ParanhaZ69 told me his favorite is John holmes.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

oh my, the PastorJeff will NOT like this thread.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Fo Sho:


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

stacy valentine


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

adriana sage


----------



## velli004 (Feb 4, 2004)

krytsal steal


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

there are alot of hott ones... i love tia bella


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms Natt


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Found a non-nude pic of Ms. Nova:









-PK
- :bleh:


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Jenna and Asia Carrera :nod:


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> TILA NUYGEN...enuff said


 I didn't know Tila was in pornos. Playboy, yes, but can I get some titles PUH-lease?!?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Ms Natt


 Sorry peeps, but what _lu_ was really trying to say was his all-time favorite is Ron Jeremy. He just typed it wrong, but whats not new?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

lu's a ***


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

My personal Favs = Krystal Steal and Brianna Banks... man.. i like them all actualy... but my Fav is Monica Miller.. THere isnt many pics Out there of her so shop around.. they are HOT.....
 








we are such Perverts.. i better not let my mom see this thread......


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

timmyshultis said:


> lu's a ***


 was this called for?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

by *** i meant gay lol i was just going along with the other joke....


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Peacock said:


> My personal Favs = Krystal Steal and Brianna Banks... man.. i like them all actualy... but my Fav is Monica Miller.. THere isnt many pics Out there of her so shop around.. they are HOT.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My rule of thumb is not to post anything I wouldn't want on the front page of the New York Times with my real name on it. Not just here but everywhere. What did you say her email address was again :bleh: ?

-PK


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol kazaa movies lol ostMOVIE:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

speaking of all this porn... ill BRB (







)


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

SKY LOPEZ!!! = #1 to me

Adriana Sage is nice too


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> lu's a ***


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

lol i was kidding lu ! ! !


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> lol i was kidding lu ! ! !


 i know i jsut wanted you to feel bad :rasp:

mine for right now is not pais hilton cause even though the vid was nice i didnt really like her

but some girl named christy from canada i do like, shes 19 and hot!!!


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

JOHN HOLMES IS MY HERO!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

oh also adara is my favorite to







almost everyone from hamncheez


----------

